# Marvel Cinematic Universe



## UltraParanoia (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought it was probably time there was an official thread for this, because after last nights announcement its only going to get bigger & bigger.
With Captain America 3 (Civil War) coming out around Batman Vs Superman, I think Marvel have sealed DC Comic's fate

This would also make complete sense that the rumors of last week were suggesting Sony had either signed Spider-man back to Marvel or at least some sort of agreement for them to use him 




> Robert Downey Jr. is close to signing a $40 million plus deal to reprise the role of Tony Stark for 2016s *Captain America 3*, which is set to adapt the *Civil War* comic book storyline and  is seen as a way to drive the plots of sequels and new franchises for the next seven years, given the dramatic possibilities it offers for future films. The fallout from the government and Starks actions would factor into a new *Avengers 4* film and beyond that will assemble new characters being introduced like Ant-Man and Doctor Strange, among others, in their own movies. Variety reports that the plot of *Captain America 3* will pit Stark against Captain Americas alter-ego Steve Rogers, played by Chris Evans, as they feud over the Superhero Registration Act, which forces anyone with superhuman abilities to reveal their identities to the U.S. government and agree to act as a police force for the authorities. Stark supports the program, but Rogers does not, saying it threatens civil liberties, causing sides to be taken and Rogers, among others, to go on the run to avoid arrest. The moral question and battle with his Avengers teammate essentially makes Stark a villain of sorts in *Captain America 3*, providing Downey with a meaty role he could play out into future Marvel films, including a fourth *Avengers*.





> How closely will Captain America 3 tie in with Avengers 3? I've been told that the Russo Brothers are in talks to direct Avengers 3 and possibly 4. Sources tell me that they're the favorites of Marvel right now and that they are the guys Kevin Feige want to pick up the mantle from Joss Whedon


----------



## wankerness (Oct 14, 2014)

40 million? Jesus christ. Just do a different story. Though I guess better him than Adam Sandler making that much in one movie.


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been waiting for the Civil War plot to be turned into a movie ever since the first Avengers movie!!! I didn't think it was going to happen, but so glad it looks like it's going in that direction....now if only Sony could play nice and give Marvel back Spider-man and X-men....


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 14, 2014)

I dont think Fox will let go of X-Men, they can hold their own but I think it's only a matter of time before Spider-man is announced



> According to EW, the companies are in "delicate preliminary conversations." However it's not the first time that discussions have taken place, with 'The Amazing Spider-Man' director Marc Webb admitting that previous efforts to develop a joint project had been unsuccessful.
> Earlier this year, Spider-Man actor Andrew Garfield sparked rumours that a collaboration could happen when he said that he would like to star in a crossover movie.
> He admitted: "I would love that. I know that the fans would love that, the fans of the Marvel universe ... the more the merrier, the bigger the better."


----------



## wankerness (Oct 14, 2014)

From what little I know about this civil war storyline it sounds like not having the x-men in it will make it incredibly pointless, since there are only about 10 "super-powered" characters in the marvel universe, while there have been like 50 in the X-Men plus the X-Men has the established concept of there being thousands of mutations throughout the population of the world. It would be great if they could do real crossovers with the x-men characters without having to cast separate people (ex that Quicksilver guy that's played by Evan Jacobs awesomely in X-Men Days of Future Past but by that charisma vacuum Aaron Taylor-Johnson in Captain America 2/Avengers 2; similarly Scarlet Witch is apparently Elizabeth Olson in the "Marvel Universe" who's awesome but is not allowed in the X-Men movies even though she's the sister of Quicksilver?!). Just merge them and come up with some kind of stupid percentage based gross to the studio based on how many of their characters they allow in the crossover or something! (that's probably impossible given studio execs and rights agreements)


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 14, 2014)

I think they will write out the House of M and mutants in the Civil War, but at the same time they do already have Scarlet Witch which causes M-day....I also don't get how they have Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch in the Marvel universe.

The major battle is between Captain America and Iron Man so that's what they'll probably focus on.

I'm hoping they at least add a few more heroes like Luke Cage or Ms. Marvel...or somebody that's not Hawkeye D:


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 14, 2014)

They dont & wont (unless Fox give Marvel the X-Men) refer to them as Mutants though. If you think back to the post credits of Captain America 2, when we see Scarlett Witch & Quicksilver. Von Strucker says The Age of Miracles, gifted twins instead of Mutants. 

I really really hope they are Magneto's kids, but who knows at this stage. So there's no mention of mutants, unfortunately.
I think we'll see a lot names & people start to pop up though. I dont think it'll get overcrowded, it'll still focus on who we already know & who's been announced (Ant Man, Dr Strange), for now anyway


----------



## Choop (Oct 14, 2014)

They really need Spider-man for some of the best parts of the Civil War event to be seen, but I guess they could probably do a good version of it just based on the premise without him.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 14, 2014)

Choop said:


> They really need Spider-man for some of the best parts of the Civil War event to be seen, but I guess they could probably do a good version of it just based on the premise without him.



He'll be there, watch this space


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 14, 2014)

The Civil War story arc was my favorite thing to come out of Marvel since the Infinity Gauntlet arc, so I'm hesitantly looking forward to where this might be going.


Also, I love Dr. Strange, so it could be cool to see him get a movie, as long as they get the right guy to play him.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! I can't believe this Spiderman rumor is finally coming true a year later, after everyone misunderstood that letter suggesting that Sony sell *stock* in its entertainment division, instead of (as misunderstood) selling their *entertainment properties.*

The last Spiderman movie made good money on the international market.

I've had my doubts before last year, when this rumor was swirling around and fanbois were creaming themselves. Now, they sit in that same crusty underwear.

We'll see.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 16, 2014)

I just want Secret Wars. That's all.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Oct 19, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I just want Secret Wars. That's all.



I could probably watch that movie : D


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 22, 2014)

So, Agents of SHIELD has been pretty freakin' epic this season. It's kept up the level of awesome that it only got to after the Winter Soldier twist at the end of the first season.

Emotions, action, explosions, plot twists, references to classic villains and B-list heroes, more explosions, and it's been top-quality for the first five episodes. Looks like it'll keep me going until Age of Ultron comes out next year.


----------



## wilch (Oct 22, 2014)

Doh. I opened this expecting to see an Ibanez 7 string with a cool paint job. Lol


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 22, 2014)

Teaser pics of Ultron & the Hulkbuster suit have leaked...
Ultron looks badass


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 22, 2014)

I've seen it but every link I try to post on here now has been taken down. 

* Lots of Hulkbuster action
* Ultron speaking throughout trailer
* Hawkeye coming under fire from what looks like army tanks
* Thor holding Stark up by the throat
* Everyone looking pretty worried


**EDIT**

You're welcome
Watch the first


----------



## technomancer (Oct 22, 2014)

and embedded


----------



## technomancer (Oct 22, 2014)

I honestly have a huge problem with Tony Stark as portrayed in the Marvel Universe films playing the pro-registration side of the Civil War plot line. I just don't think it works


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 22, 2014)

technomancer said:


> I honestly have a huge problem with Tony Stark as portrayed in the Marvel Universe films playing the pro-registration side of the Civil War plot line. I just don't think it works



I think the arrogant/rockstar side of the character will help it work. He doesnt have a secret identity so he doesnt have a problem with it
Time will tell though


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ultron just became one of my favorite villains of all time.


----------



## Choop (Oct 22, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I think the arrogant/rockstar side of the character will help it work. He doesnt have a secret identity so he doesnt have a problem with it
> Time will tell though



It was kind of weird in the comic too. Like I guess if anybody is going to be "that guy" in the Avengers it'd be Tony, but he made some decisions and did some things that seemed to contradict his character in the comic at least (don't want to spoiler anything).


----------



## wankerness (Oct 23, 2014)

That trailer was pretty cool, I want to see a lot more of Scarlet Witch than we probably will in an avengers movie though. Love that Elizabeth Olsen. It might suffer from character overload (who is Andy Serkis supposed to be there??) but eh, that trailer makes it look like the movie is really focused on the villain for a change, which should keep the movie coherent even with a zillion heroes. Most of these Marvel movies lack a memorable villain (with the obvious exception of Loki, though the "real villains" in Thor 2 are so completely forgettable I couldn't even tell you what they were anymore) so this is a good change of pace. It looks like it will be less jokey than the first Avengers, and the look of it is more in line with the color-corrected "gritty" stuff, both of which would have me worried if it wasn't still being done by Joss Whedon, he's certainly done plenty that's shown he knows how to handle both this franchise and darker stuff with his other shows. I am not worried Marvel's going to fly off the rails and give us a joyless bore like Man of Steel.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 23, 2014)

Woke up to a trailer that oozes with James Spader's awesome voice. Also hulkbuster, Black Widow backstory, and Andy Serkis. Hnnnng! 







Seriously I woke up at 5AM and this has made it worth it.

Edit:
Also also, THAT CREEPY RENDITION OF A SONG FROM PINOCCHIO. Thank you Disney/Marvel. Ya done good.


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 23, 2014)

God I recognized that voice the moment I heard it.

James Spader is gunna be so badass as the voice of Ultron


----------



## mcleanab (Oct 23, 2014)

KingAenarion said:


> God I recognized that voice the moment I heard it.
> 
> James Spader is gunna be so badass as the voice of Ultron



I concur... James Spader is the man. I always thought of Ultron as a bit more manic and his voice higher pitched (from the 70's early 80's comics), but damn Spader is making it work.

Isn't The Vision supposed to make an appearance as well?

And when the hell is Captain Marvel going to come into the fold??? Thanos at the end of the first Avengers made me stand up in the theatre and say a firm and loaded "YES" much to the dismay of those around me. If I see Captain Marvel sometime soon, I'll absolutely freak...


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 23, 2014)

The Vision is absolutely, 100% in this movie. But I dont think Marvel wont to give it all away at once, we do have another 6 months until the movie is out after all


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## celticelk (Oct 23, 2014)

technomancer said:


> I honestly have a huge problem with Tony Stark as portrayed in the Marvel Universe films playing the pro-registration side of the Civil War plot line. I just don't think it works



I think that the way you make it work is to take the end of the CW plot and make it the beginning: Tony Stark, Director of SHIELD. Following the rise of HYDRA (see: Agents of SHIELD) and the Ultron crisis, the US/world sees the need to reform SHIELD as an official "super"-level intelligence/intervention agency. Obviously, you need a superhero to be in charge. Stark is the best qualified of the current lineup who would actually accept the job - Cap would be preferable, but he won't do it, because he can't become Nick Fury. As his first act, Stark wants to bring the other MCU heroes into the fold as official agents. Some will resist, notably Cap, whose recent experience with both large organizations and Stark-in-charge have been (by this time) notable for their epic fail. Stark overreacts, possibly exacerbated by his drinking habit, which is a plotline that the MCU has teed up but not yet seriously addressed, and his guilt complex about the devastating effects that "unlicensed" supers have had on the world and on the people close to him (Coulson, Pepper, Happy). Mayhem ensues.


----------



## mcleanab (Oct 24, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


>



Hey UltraParanoia!

Is that a design drawing of the Vision for the film??


----------



## Xaios (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm certainly looking forward to it, but frankly I thought that trailer was duuuuumb.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 24, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I'm certainly looking forward to it, but frankly I thought that trailer was duuuuumb.



In what way?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 25, 2014)

mcleanab said:


> Hey UltraParanoia!
> 
> Is that a design drawing of the Vision for the film??



Sure is man, he's in a few of the posters too


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 27, 2014)

So, I've been doing what no doubt a lot of nerds have been doing. Analyzing the trailer  
I've come up with some theories. 

* Ultron was the 1st character to use Adamantium, which eventually was used in the Weapon X program to give Wolverine his endoskeleton. 
* Fox own the right all things X-men, so instead of Adamantium I think they'll use Vibranium which is the metal that Captain America's shield is made of. 
* Andy Serkis is most likely playing Ulysses Klaw, who is the arch nemesis of Black Panther. Black Panther lives in the only country where Vibranium can be found, Wakanda. 
* In the scene where molten metal is pouring over presumably Ultron, I think this is Vibranium & this will make him near indestructible. 
* The only thing that can break Vibranium is...you guessed it, Vibranium. So this is how Captain America's shield will get broken in half. 
* This will introduced at least the idea of Black Panther, I dont think we'll see him just yet though. 

_& lastly...._
* Thor will die. Probably at the hands of Ultron, maybe trying to protect himself with Cap's shield & its broken in the process.
* Being a god, he wont die as such but just be sent back to Asgard or more likely, Valhalla & this will explain the scene we see him being reborn of sorts out of the water all naked & whatnot. 
* He'll come back, probably in another movie as Ragnarok. A clone, cyborg version of Thor...


----------



## Xaios (Oct 27, 2014)

celticelk said:


> In what way?



I just have a real disdain for trailers that are nothing but cobbled collections of explosions, significant glances and vague, meaningless exposition.

In other news, looks like they're casting Benedict Cumberbatch as Dr. Strange. I can't claim to know a lot about that character, but he seems like a solid choice. Damn fine actor, that's for sure.


----------



## MFB (Oct 27, 2014)

Really? Ugh, I don't mind him but damn do I feel like they're shoving him down our throats. Maybe it's just from too much time on Tumblr/knowing people who like Sherlock, but I hear about him everywhere. He was good as Smaug, and I enjoyed him as Khan but I feel like that was just kind of like his role in Sherlock; you know, cold and calculating. 

I'm not quite sure who else I'd want to play him as he's a character I'm not too familiar with aside from his parody in Venture Bros, but Benedict isn't my first choice (nor was Joacquin either for that matter)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 27, 2014)

Paul Bettany supposedly doing the Voice for the Vision. Love him as Jarvis, hope he's at least as entertaining as the Vision. 

As a 40 yr old lifelong comic fan, I seriously can't believe how lucky I am to be living right now, with these movies. This is what I wished would happen as a kid; took a long time but now they're killing it, especially Marvel. Loved the trailer, loved that it's Ultron, the ....in HULKBUSTER suit!

Stoked.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 27, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> So, I've been doing what no doubt a lot of nerds have been doing. Analyzing the trailer
> I've come up with some theories.
> 
> 
> ...



Alternate theory time. Several scenes in the trailer are, I think, the effect of Scarlet Witch's power: they're glimpses of actual or alternate pasts (Widow as a child ballerina, Cap at the dance he was supposed to take Peggy Carter to) or possible futures (Cap's broken shield, probably the result of a fight against Thanos - that's the MCU's we're-in-outer-space color palette). Her getting inside the head of each of the Avengers may be an important plot point. Pretty sure that the Hulk-Stark fight is the result of SW messing with Banner's head.

I definitely think that we're gonna see a Thor clone at some point, though. Loki stuck Thor with a knife on top of Stark Tower, which Thor pulled out and tossed aside. There's no way Stark doesn't have that blood sample on ice somewhere.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Alternate theory time. Several scenes in the trailer are, I think, the effect of Scarlet Witch's power: they're glimpses of actual or alternate pasts (Widow as a child ballerina, Cap at the dance he was supposed to take Peggy Carter to) or possible futures (Cap's broken shield, probably the result of a fight against Thanos - that's the MCU's we're-in-outer-space color palette). Her getting inside the head of each of the Avengers may be an important plot point. Pretty sure that the Hulk-Stark fight is the result of SW messing with Banner's head.
> 
> I definitely think that we're gonna see a Thor clone at some point, though. Loki stuck Thor with a knife on top of Stark Tower, which Thor pulled out and tossed aside. There's no way Stark doesn't have that blood sample on ice somewhere.



True man, good points! 
1 thing possibly will be the ballerina theory, Black Widow was brainwashed in the comics & given memories that she was a ballerina. 

But who knows, I love to speculate


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 28, 2014)

So uh, today, just now, Marvel gave everyone a happy ending.










The Carol Danvers version. Finally a female Marvel supermovie.





No word on Cumberbatch.





Chadwick Boseman is T'Challa.





Inhumans sound like a good replacement for mutants...





Unfff.





I think I might need to change my underpants.

So, this is still going on and I'm reading a liveblog of it at this link. Black Panther will appear in Captain America 3 in full costume and be a big player in the Civil War storyline, which will be "very different" to the comics version. Hulk will be in all the Avengers things, Kevin Feige says "we'll see" about a Hulk standalone film. 

Hasn't been a Black Widow film because she works well with the Avengers so far. Same for Hulk. Civil War, like in the comics, focuses on superhuman registration following an incident that provides the reason. Secret identities aren't really a thing in the cinematic universe though, and there's no mutants, so differences obviously.

Final Edit: hooked on a feeling, high on believing.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 28, 2014)

ALL OF MY YES


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 28, 2014)

Baahahahaha, I wonder what's happening at Warner Bros. right now.


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 28, 2014)

No words can describe how excited/happy I am right now...


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 28, 2014)

You beat me to it Varcolac
It's so amazing. They have sealed Warner Bros fate


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 28, 2014)

HAHA!


----------



## flint757 (Oct 28, 2014)

That is some exciting news!!!

DC is getting destroyed in the cinema's. Props where props are due though, DC has made some excellent TV series. I rather enjoy Green Arrow, Flash and Gotham at the moment. Same with animated series/films. DC has Marvel by the balls on television IMO (not a huge fan of Agents of Shield). I don't think they can catch up with Marvel in the cinemas. Marvel has too well of a head start and even the recent films just haven't been particularly good. Hopefully their next couple of release are improved upon.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 28, 2014)

Havent been too good? What is this madness you speak of?
Sure Iron Man 3 & Thor 2 were fizzers but The Winter Soldier & Guardians of the Galaxy were well within the top 5 movies Marvel have made...In my humble opinion of course. 

In other news.

Black Panther goodness





& last but definitely not least, Thanos with the Infinity Gauntlet


----------



## Xaios (Oct 28, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Havent been too good? What is this madness you speak of?
> Sure Iron Man 3 & Thor 2 were fizzers but The Winter Soldier & Guardians of the Galaxy were well within the top 5 movies Marvel have made...In my humble opinion of course.



Uh, I think he was talking about DC's movies, not Marvel.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 28, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Uh, I think he was talking about DC's movies, not Marvel.



Indeed I was. DC has made quite a few flops.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 28, 2014)

flint757 said:


> That is some exciting news!!!
> 
> DC is getting destroyed in the cinema's. Props where props are due though, DC has made some excellent TV series. I rather enjoy Green Arrow, Flash and Gotham at the moment. Same with animated series/films. DC has Marvel by the balls on television IMO (not a huge fan of Agents of Shield). I don't think they can catch up with Marvel in the cinemas. Marvel has too well of a head start and even the recent films just haven't been particularly good. Hopefully their next couple of release are improved upon.



In the interest of stating the alternate position: I don't think DC's TV offerings are all that, myself. I made myself watch 10 or 11 episodes of *Arrow* on Netflix because everyone was blowing their load over it, and finally had to give up. Too much angsty angst with a side of angst and some grimdark topping. I'm not even remotely interested in *Gotham*. *Flash* sounds a little more my speed, but I've never been a fan of the speedster characters, so I don't have a burning desire to pick it up. (I don't have home television service, so watching a weekly show involves a not-insignificant amount of effort and expense.) On the other hand, I've been watching *Agents of SHIELD* and loving it since the pilot episode. Good balance of humor, action, and intrigue, lots of metaplot (Whedons!), and unlike DC, actual connections to their cinema properties. I'm looking forward to their Netflix offerings - Daredevil, etc. deserve some more love.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, Agents of SHIELD is pretty awesomesauce now. It was pretty "meh" until the end of season 1 but it's grown a pair and every episode of season 2 has been pure win. Which reminds me... new episode tonight (which means tomorrow for me, you Americans and your time zones...).


----------



## flint757 (Oct 28, 2014)

Admittedly I stopped watching AOS early on. It was boring and uninteresting for the parts of the first season I caught.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 28, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Uh, I think he was talking about DC's movies, not Marvel.





flint757 said:


> Indeed I was. DC has made quite a few flops.



I thought that might of been the case  I just got excited is all.

I've heard good things about Arrow but apart from Batman I've never really paid much attention to DC's characters.
I really dont like Gotham though. I'll have to give AOS my proper attention, I've heard that it's gotten much better now that season 2 has rolled around


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2014)

Agent of Shield is the very definition of the word average.

DC's animated movies however, are the definition of awesome.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 29, 2014)

I love this speculation

12 Interesting Age Of Ultron Theories Based On The Trailer


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2014)

I had heard a good chunk of those in a video I had watched, and the only one that jumps out at me as "I highly doubt it" is the Twins being powered by Infinity Gems. Everyone who knows comics knows that they're mutants, and I'd assume 99% of the people who saw TWS Googled that scene to find out who they are; so even the common audience knows it, and they're pandering to the 1% who _don't_ in a way that seems weird to everyone else.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 29, 2014)

MFB said:


> I had heard a good chunk of those in a video I had watched, and the only one that jumps out at me as "I highly doubt it" is the Twins being powered by Infinity Gems. Everyone who knows comics knows that they're mutants, and I'd assume 99% of the people who saw TWS Googled that scene to find out who they are; so even the common audience knows it, and they're pandering to the 1% who _don't_ in a way that seems weird to everyone else.



I likewise doubt that the Twins are powered by Infinity Stones, although the CA:WS teaser strongly implied that it was Strucker's/HYDRA's experiments with Loki's staff (maybe a Stone, maybe not) that created them. "Mutants" is a no-no word in the MCU, since Fox owns the rights to the mutant properties - that's why AoS always refers to them as "gifted." I doubt most of the rest of these are accurate as well: a number of them are more easily explained as the effect of Scarlet Witch's power on individual Avengers, and I just can't see Whedon going for the simple _deus ex machina_ of time travel to stop Ultron, regardless of what happened in the comic arc.


----------



## MFB (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, those who know Scarlet Which know of her effects leading to House of M and how much that changed the comic scene; so it's not surprising to think she'll be some sort of manipulator.

Special look from AoS yesterday


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised nobody caught this last night! 

Chris Evans and Robert Downey Jr. in new Avengers: Age of Ultron clip, plus Avengers: Infinity War teaser - Flickering Myth

I would love to go to 1 of these Press Releases 1 day, it's so exciting.
So Marvel have now teased a movie that is 4 years away. From what it would seem, they are ridiculously prepared. They have sealed DC/Warner Bros fate

My prediction is that we'll see a Batman V Superman trailer before the end of November


Also, a good read if anyone is intertested
http://www.latino-review.com/news/marvelous-da7e-69-marvel-phase-3-tmi-overload


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 30, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> So Marvel have now teased a movie that is 4 years away. From what it would seem, they are ridiculously prepared. They have sealed DC/Warner Bros fate



Ironically, this level of crazy-preparation is more commonly associated with Batman.

Reaction gif for the lols:


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 30, 2014)

That gif is an instant classic

I remember the build up to The Dark Knight & then even more so for The Dark Knight Rises. I think it being rebooted so quickly has hurt them. 
I live Batman, I have the bat signal tattooed across my back! & while I'm keen to see him again, I didnt like Man of Steel so I'm not jumping for joy


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 5, 2014)

New small clips

AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON and ANT-MAN Sneak Peek - Behind The Scenes (2015) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

Mel Gibson on directing a possible Iron Man 4



> Im pretty good at directing, I think I got some statues for it, Gibson told Extras Mario Lopez.
> I think I can do it. I think Im a better director than actorI hope somebody gives me an argument on that.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

The Avengers: Age of Ultron

A further extended trailer with new footage
Avengers 2 Extended Trailer Official - Age of Ultron - YouTube


----------



## Explorer (Nov 19, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I have the bat signal tattooed across my back!



So when someone sees you naked from the backside, Batman treats it like a crime?


----------



## wankerness (Nov 20, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Mel Gibson on directing a possible Iron Man 4



Well, Apocalypto is one of the most exciting action movies of the last decade, so I would love to see that. I doubt he'd be able to inject too much of the ol' Mel hyperviolence into the Marvel machine, though. (obviously it will never happen)


----------

